# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Share code nông trại vui vẻ việt hóa cho Ucenter home 2.0 [new farm 3.2 - GoHooH.CoM]

## nongdanseo

http://www.gohooh.com/nhatui/nong-trai-vui-ve-new-farm.html














nông trại vui vẻ newfarm 3.2 áp dụng cho mạng xã hội Ucenter home 2.0. Nếu bạn chưa cài đặt mạng xã hội Ucenter home 2.0 thì xem tại http://www.gohooh.com/forum/thread-4709-1-1.html

Sau khi đã có Ucenter home 2.0 chúng ta bắt đầu cài nông trại vui vẻ newfarm việt hóa

download file



download code nông trại vui vẻ việt hóa 90% - new farm 3.2 việt hóa cho mạng xã hội Ucenter home -GoooH.CoM

gồm 3 part, down hết về, giải nén từ part 1 thì sẽ giải nén hết.





giải nén với pass: gohooh.com
up tất cả vào home
1. vào phpMyAdmin
import hết tất cả 4 file *.sql
Nếu đã cài newfarm 3.2 rồi thì không cần lầm bước này.
2. mở home/template/Skin của bạn/header.htm
tìm


```
<style type="text/css">
```

thêm vào trên


```
<style type="text/css">
 @import url(newfarm/newfarm.css);
</style>
```

tìm tiếp


```
<li>[IMG]image/app/topic.gif[/IMG]<a rel="nofollow" href="space.php?do=topic">Chủ đề</a></li>
```

thêm sau:


```
<li>[IMG]image/icon/gohoohfarm.gif[/IMG]<a href="newfarm.php">Nông trại</a></li>
```

Game được việt hóa bởi GoHooH.CoM & Mr.Kunlove.
Nguồn Ucenter Home - GoHooH.CoM

----------

